
The Era of Lethal Police Robots Has Arrived - rbc
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2016/07/era-lethal-police-robots-has-arrived/129747/
======
advisedwang
Is it the remote control that makes robots scary, or the autonomy? My belief
is the latter. I don't think there is much difference between this and
shooting someone, so long as there is still a person controlling the robot and
pressing the button.

~~~
astrodust
There's been a history of spectacular automated defense malfunctions that I
hope people are not eager to repeat.

Stories like this will only become more common:
[https://www.wired.com/2007/10/robot-cannon-
ki/](https://www.wired.com/2007/10/robot-cannon-ki/)

Software is hard. Software that controls lethal weapons is crazy hard.

------
shams93
Not the first time, way back in 2000 in Los Angeles it seemed a robot killed a
suspect when the force of the door it blew open hit him and killed him
[http://articles.latimes.com/2000/nov/21/local/me-55085](http://articles.latimes.com/2000/nov/21/local/me-55085)

~~~
aphextron
Quite a bit different from sending a weaponized robot with the express intent
to kill

------
aphextron
I'm really glad it wasn't just me who noticed and was creeped out by this.
We've officially crossed the line of executing a US citizen on American soil
with a drone now.

------
stcredzero
Did they try tear gas first?

~~~
Shivetya
consider this guy had body armor its a good assumption he has something to
counter tear gas or similar.

besides, why take the risk, he forfeited his life by killing others and
putting hundred at risk from the panic instilled.

